
How to Stress the C# Compiler - Gehinnn
https://blog.hediet.de/post/how-to-stress-the-csharp-compiler
======
azhenley
How long did the first example take to compile?!

~~~
Gehinnn
It took csc on my pc less than a second to disprove that that 3 pigeons fit
into 2 pigeon holes. Iterating over 2^6=64 combinations shouldn't take that
long.

